# Deceased Childs Family Photo Session



## ingesphotography

I am totally new to this challenge but very excited at the same time!  I have been asked by a wonderful family that has a new baby and they want family pics done.  No, thats not my challenge, thats the easy part!  They had a 2 year old child that was hit by a car just last year and killed instantly.  In this photo session they want this child to be a part of it.  Heres what Ive come up with:  1.  pic of familys shoes, while wearing them, with the deceased childs empty shoes sitting in line with them.  2.  Let loose a bunch of balloons and photo them all looking up at the balloons as they descend to heaven to their deceased.  3.  family around a photo of the child.  Well, thats as far as Ive gotten!  Not enough!!  Any help or ideas are GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

This post instantly depressed me ale:


----------



## mishele

Tough shoot! I like the shoe idea. I have to wrap my head around this. I might post again later.


----------



## ingesphotography

absolutely!!  Im afraid that Im gonna cry the whole time, but they are such a SPECTACULAR family and I cannot disappoint them.  I feel so honored to even be chosen in the first place.  I want this to be a happy photo shoot, but am still thinking hard about how to make it that way!!


----------



## amolitor

There is a long tradition of portraits of people holding portraits of deceased relatives. It's maybe a bit blunt and simple, but it's a thing that's been done a lot?


----------



## MK3Brent

You could do something with a shadow also... for example, setup the camera on a tripod, get the family all standing in profile, shot into the sun (or something), and get the shadows of all the family members, then move a child of similar height to the missing location of the dead child. Then in PS, remove the stand-in and leave the shadow.


----------



## ingesphotography

Oh that sounds awesome!!  Thanks!!


----------



## MK3Brent

Have any more information about the kid? 

Maybe something personal about them? 

Some more details can get people thinking a bit more creative about the photo.


----------



## ingesphotography

all I know for sure is she was 2....beautiful little red head......  her mom is a dance instructor, ex.  ballet, tap etc...they had pics done in the past with her at the dance studio, and on top of tutus.....loves the color pink and had a special blanket, which I am including in one of the pics.


----------



## ingesphotography

They own their own dance studio, shes not just an instructor....


----------



## mishele

What keeps coming to mind to me is "happy times". I would want to focus on that. I also find my self leaning towards more subtle ideas. Things that the family will pick up on but maybe not everyone else. (don't know if that is what the family wants) If you haven't yet, maybe try to learn as much as you can about the child. What was their favorite color, toy, place, activity?


----------



## ingesphotography

Yeah, Im trying to concentrate on "happy times" too.  Dont want anything depressing for them nor for the other children that are old enough to remember her.


----------



## mishele

How many children do they have?
What about having everyone wear some sorta pink in the shot to honor her?
Pink blocks that spell out her name.


----------



## flow

Have them all hold something that was special to her? Teddy/lovey, a favorite shirt, book?


----------



## ingesphotography

They have 2 daughters, one in which was just born last week, and 2 sons.  All under the age of 8.    They are PRECIOUS!!  Like the Block idea!!  Was also thinking each holding a chalkboard, small of course with her name "JOSIE" spelled out.


----------



## paigew

I would encorparate the toddlers dance shoes. So sad for this family


----------



## thetrue

Rotanimod said:


> This post instantly depressed me ale:


+100


----------



## Justman1020

Having a 2 year old niece who means the world to me i can't even imagine....

knowing my 2 year old niece her favorite thing is princesses...if that is true for this little one, maybe get something Disney princess related?


----------



## CloverMom

I would suggest getting up high whether it be in a tree or whatever and taking a shot looking down on the family. As if from the daughters perspective looking down watching over her family. Idk if that would even be possible but maybe play with that idea. My sister has lost two sons (I've lost two nephews) and I will tell you it is very hard and I wish the pain on no one. Very sad


----------



## chuckdee

Maybe a photograph of the baby in a really nice frame?  Sad



____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton
Dallas Wedding Photographer
[URL="http://www.rhinobldg.com/steel-warehouses/"]steel warehouses
[/URL]


----------



## Joves

Well if they have any old photos of the child then you could ghost them into the shoes. It would convey them being there, but not really being there. I know to some this may sound past strange, but it is a way on including them in the photo without them being there, kind of like gone but not forgotten.


----------



## slow231

artistically, or as a personal memento, empty shoes, empty space, or an empty shadow, all work because in many ways it describes what happened and how it may feel. but these definitely key in on the fact that something is "missing".  

in terms of a family portrait i'd much rather push the perspective that this other child is/has added to their family in some way.  the balloons, or the looking downward at them, or them holding a photo/cherished item, all celebrate the life a bit more imo.


----------



## Benco

Just a space, make it a really tight composition with a gap.


----------



## frgrjenn

I seen this done on Facebook and it was very emotional. The mom & dad had engagement photos taken with him in his uniform before being shipped out To Pakistan. He was unfortunately killed over seas, and the mom was pregnant. The photographer took the mom out for maternity shots in a field with the sun falling on her from the trees. Then he took the previous engagement photo pose, and had the mom pose the same way only holding her belly. He photoshopped a composite (sorry if I am saying that wrong), and put him into the photo behind her like he was holding her belly. He dropped the transparency down so it appeared as though he was a spirit hugging her. It was a truly touching photo, I will try to post a link to it after I find it again. I shared it a few months back. If you have any images of this baby, especially smiling sweetly, I think it would be very touching for the family. If this had happened to my toddler, I would cherish a photo like this forever. You could make the gap in the family then put his image in that gap. I'll post the link to the image in just a few minutes! Hope this helps!


----------



## frgrjenn

http://randijasmine.com/viral-image-army-soldier-ghost-photo-deployments/

Ok this is close to the one I was talking about, it's not the same one I saw but same effect. See if this could help this poor family remember their baby


----------



## Awiserbud

I really love the shoe idea, and the shadow idea...but clearly this will be a very personal thing for the family, perhaps ask them how they feel about these ideas, or if they had something in mind already. Although i love the above 2 ideas i think somehow they will just serve as a reminder that she's no longer with them, maybe something that doesn't clearly indicate she died might be a better option.


----------



## Awiserbud

frgrjenn said:


> Viral Image | Army Soldier Ghost Photo | Deployments » Kingsport Wedding and Newborn Photographer | Kingsport Senior Photographer | Johnson City Gate City Nickelsville Newborn
> 
> Ok this is close to the one I was talking about, it's not the same one I saw but same effect. See if this could help this poor family remember their baby



I actually really like that idea, but of course you'd have to have a suitable image to use in the first place.


----------



## MK3Brent

I think that looks terrible in my opinion. Hokey.


----------



## sm4him

How about a picture of the family walking down a path, holding hands, but somewhere along the line, perhaps in between the two children who would be the next youngest and next oldest to the deceased, those two have their hands out like they are looking for someone's hand to hold, and there is a space in between them, but no one there.
I realize there is a baby that someone will have to hold, so perhaps Mom on one end holding the baby, Dad on the other end and the kids in between.


----------



## sandraadamson

I have no suggestions but after reading this entire thread I am in tears. I love the idea of the shoes and the shadow. So sad.


----------



## Rocketman1978

Being a new parent of a 4-month old as well as having been hit by a car when I was 11, I simply can't imagine, teary-eyed just reading this. Good luck on your shoot, sounds like a great family.


----------



## ToorboCharge

I am curious to know how this photoshoot went and what did you end up doing?  Honestly the shadow one, if i saw that picture and knew the story behind it, id have shivers going up my spine, but thats just me though.


----------



## imagemaker46

I would be interested in seeing what the Op comes up with. Personally I can't imagine how difficult this kind of shoot would be.  As a parent I really can't understand why they would really want this type of photo shot in the first place. I would prefer to remember happy days before the accident and not have a photo hanging on the wall as a constant reminder that one of my kids is gone.


----------



## chuckdee

imagemaker46 said:


> I would be interested in seeing what the Op comes up with. Personally I can't imagine how difficult this kind of shoot would be.  As a parent I really can't understand why they would really want this type of photo shot in the first place. I would prefer to remember happy days before the accident and not have a photo hanging on the wall as a constant reminder that one of my kids is gone.




As a parent, I agree but there are many forms of the grieving process....whatever works.


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton


----------

